# Finally Got Outback To The Outback.....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Finally got out to, and was able to get IN, our's and egregg57's Outbacks to check them out after all this snow, ice, rain, & wind that we've had. It felt great to open the door and step in, and it sure did smell good in there !!! WOW - now_ that's _good therapy!!! Even the dogs were excited to jump p those steps!!! Looks like both Puff & the Beast made it thru this wild winter with flying colors ... not even a trace of mouse





































Oh....and Eric...I didn't want to bother you at work....

and I understand that _staff infections_ aren't really all that serious anyway.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and I understand that _staff infections_ aren't really all that serious anyway.















[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did the same here a couple days ago, went inside with eyes half open just in case but saw nothing out of the ordinary! woo hoo! opened the vents for the day and ached to go somewhere


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

did that same thing 3 weeks ago. Even in the storage lot, it is great to be in the Outback.

...is it Spring yet?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did that same thing 3 weeks ago. Even in the storage lot, it is great to be in the Outback.
> 
> ...is it Spring yet?


3 weeks ago?!?!?!














We still had MANY feet of snow on the ground 3 weeks ago!!!! Couldn't get to the Outback - let alone open the doors and climb in!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> did that same thing 3 weeks ago. Even in the storage lot, it is great to be in the Outback.
> 
> ...is it Spring yet?


3 weeks ago?!?!?!














We still had MANY feet of snow on the ground 3 weeks ago!!!! Couldn't get to the Outback - let alone open the doors and climb in!
[/quote]

Dig...shovel...plow. What ever you need to do....get er' done.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did that same thing 3 weeks ago. Even in the storage lot, it is great to be in the Outback.
> 
> ...is it Spring yet?


3 weeks ago?!?!?!














We still had MANY feet of snow on the ground 3 weeks ago!!!! Couldn't get to the Outback - let alone open the doors and climb in![/quote]
Dig...shovel...plow. What ever you need to do....get er' done.







[/quote]
Yeah - we dug...me...kathy...OutbackerMan...the dogs...

And then it snowed some more...

And then the plow guy came...again (how rude, eh?)

...and the we dug & shovelled somemore....

...and then it snowed...some more...

...and the plow guy came AGAIN (GO FIGURE!)

And so it's been....since DECEMBER!!!

No matter. It's MARCH and I WAS IN THE OUTBACK TODAY!!!!

Yes. Thank you. I feel better now.........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> did that same thing 3 weeks ago. Even in the storage lot, it is great to be in the Outback.
> 
> ...is it Spring yet?


3 weeks ago?!?!?!














We still had MANY feet of snow on the ground 3 weeks ago!!!! Couldn't get to the Outback - let alone open the doors and climb in![/quote]
Dig...shovel...plow. What ever you need to do....get er' done.







[/quote]
Yeah - we dug...me...kathy...OutbackerMan...the dogs...

And then it snowed some more...

And then the plow guy came...again (how rude, eh?)

...and the we dug & shovelled somemore....

...and then it snowed...some more...

...and the plow guy came AGAIN (GO FIGURE!)

And so it's been....since DECEMBER!!!

No matter. It's MARCH and I WAS IN THE OUTBACK TODAY!!!!

Yes. Thank you. I feel better now.........








[/quote]

So, I guess driving 1/4 mile...unlocking a gate...and driving 100 feet to my Outback isn't going to fall under the "Whew...I made it inside" category?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here in Atlanta I can state, without reservation, we have never been hindered by so much snow we couldn't open the doors of our Outbacks. Now, at times the heat becomes so oppressive even the vaunted Carrier A/C screams for mercy, but snow has not been a problem.

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

If snow gets too deep, we just snowblow a path to it as well while cleaning the sidewalks and doggy paths.









With short dogs and big snow, doggy paths are a MUST.

We might loose one otherwise since our dogs are white on white.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Here in Atlanta I can state, without reservation, we have never been hindered by so much snow we couldn't open the doors of our Outbacks. Now, at times the heat becomes so oppressive even the vaunted Carrier A/C screams for mercy, but snow has not been a problem.
> 
> Reverie










What is it w/ these







Southern Outbackers







that they always have to rub it in......








I would expect a comment like that from Ghosty.









I just went into the Outback yesterday as well. I needed a baking dish.









Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Checked on the outback yesterday, it's in the back lot behind a warehouse at work, I wanted to make sure the cover was intact after the storm over the weekend. One corner of the cover is torn but it's 5 years old so I'm not complaining.

Another few weeks and we'll bring it home, put a new tub in and we'll be ready for another season!!

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Finally got out to, and was able to get IN, our's and egregg57's Outbacks to check them out after all this snow, ice, rain, & wind that we've had. It felt great to open the door and step in, and it sure did smell good in there !!! WOW - now_ that's _good therapy!!! Even the dogs were excited to jump p those steps!!! Looks like both Puff & the Beast made it thru this wild winter with flying colors ... not even a trace of mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's Evil folks.....Just evil! She left out the box of Ping Pong Balls she mentioned that she had in her garage. AND if i am going to get a staff infection a Staff Infection is the only one that'll do!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Checked on the outback yesterday, it's in the back lot behind a warehouse at work, I wanted to make sure the cover was intact after the storm over the weekend. One corner of the cover is torn but it's 5 years old so I'm not complaining.
> 
> Another few weeks and we'll bring it home, put a new tub in and we'll be ready for another season!!
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike Good Luck w/ the new tub.







If you need any encouragement you know where to call.







Keep us posted.

Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ours comes out of storage April 5th. I can't wait! In fact yesterday I signed up for the summer storage lot. I splurged this year and got a paved lot so I'm not always washing it!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Went out to ours the other day and everything looks great, the snow is all melted. All we have to do is get it on the road in May. Yes May, after all it is Alaska.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Went out to our the other day and everything looks great and the snow is all melted. All we have to do is get it on the road in May. Yes May, after all it is Alaska.


Puff won't see the open road until May either! Not unless it gets in for some service work, but that's only 10miles down the road.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!








[/quote]

about a week ago I saw my first Robin of the year in the maple tree making himself all pretty! He stay quite some time and I love it when they first start showing up. He was cussing Rick cuz the birth bath below him was empty







The Doves never left this winter, the first time I have seen them stick around all winter


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!








[/quote]

That's funny. In my black bird flock problem over the past 3 weeks I had many Red-Wingeds. Tonight just before dusk John & I saw a flock of about 30 geese flying high over head heading north. They were definitely not locals & on their way.







Our locals fly lower & are very noisy as they fly over our yard every night. It's almost here.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!








[/quote]

about a week ago I saw my first Robin of the year in the maple tree making himself all pretty! He stay quite some time and I love it when they first start showing up. He was cussing Rick cuz the birth bath below him was empty







The Doves never left this winter, the first time I have seen them stick around all winter








[/quote]

One of our clients has had robins all winter!! Which is VERY strange in VT! What do you think they've been eating?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!








[/quote]

That's funny. In my black bird flock problem over the past 3 weeks I had many Red-Wingeds. Tonight just before dusk John & I saw a flock of about 30 geese flying high over head heading north. They were definitely not locals & on their way.







Our locals fly lower & are very noisy as they fly over our yard every night. It's almost here.








[/quote]
we have tons of geese year round, and yes they are very noisy and uh, messy at times as they fly over the house. We are just above the river so our house is in their path to and from wherever they are going to and from.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ember said:


> We are HOPING to get in some camping in April, but even THAT seems along way away with the BRAND NEW "abi-one" waiting at the end of the house for a test trip!! BUT we had red-winged black-birds at the feeders today!! That has to be a good sign right? right? right? Anybody right???


Ember - red-wingeds are THE #! SIGN at Wolfwood that Spring is on her way...and the return of our Geese is #2. The red-Wingeds have been here for about 1.5 weeks and we saw our 1st goose this weekend...now we're just waiting for the Otter to show up and we'll know for sure!!!

Feed those Red-Wingeds! We want ALL of their friends to follow them!!!!








[/quote]

about a week ago I saw my first Robin of the year in the maple tree making himself all pretty! He stay quite some time and I love it when they first start showing up. He was cussing Rick cuz the birth bath below him was empty







The Doves never left this winter, the first time I have seen them stick around all winter








[/quote]

One of our clients has had robins all winter!! Which is VERY strange in VT! What do you think they've been eating?









[/quote]

other Robins?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I stepped into ours last night looking for some parts that I need to install in the Outback. I found them in a bag we had stored them in on the front Queen bed. I found myself just standing there, looking around for a bit, checking things out with my flashlight. Today we were talking about our first trip and how we are going to accomplish that with our newly expanded family









-CC


----------

